# KCNC Seatpost yokes...



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I want to use KCNC seatpost yokes on my Thomson Elite. Ive just been told by a UK distributor that KCNC no longer make the M5 version - except in black. 

I want gold M5 yokes, so does anyone know where I might be able to get them?


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

A little upate:

No coloured M5 yokes left in the UK according to the distributor - only black. 

Anyone got any spare of know of an international supplier with stock of the gold ones?


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Anyone got any spare of know of an international supplier with stock of the gold ones?


http://www.sklep.bikestacja.pl/product_info.php?cPath=152_168&products_id=2830


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Bikeon. 

Do they have an English website? Or can you help me by ordering a pair and posting to me and I send you the money by Paypal?

Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.pitwalk.eu/shop/index.php?cat=c136_Ersatzteile-Ersatzteile.html


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Nino, 

Is that 7€ for a pair?


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Nino, 

Did you get my PM?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesnowdon said:


> Nino,
> 
> Did you get my PM?


Hi Mike,
yes-it says 7 Euro for the pair of yokes.

yes i got the PM


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Bikeon, bikestacja sells M6 only and they are very expensive.

I was looking for M5 as well in red and the guys from nino's link they've got them, thanks

From thier website:
Yokes für Ti Pro Sattelstütze M5 (Set, 2 Stück)
7,00 EUR


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive emailed them for help with the language barrier. Hope they speak ze Eglisch


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

Are there no DIY solutions of making yokes? I just made a lower cradle out of CF steerer tube for my Thomson but still have the heavy upper piece.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Speaking about Thomson, how about these


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1415chris said:


> Speaking about Thomson, how about these


Those are sure cool but maybe cost more than a complete carbon seatpost...?


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

I think those pieces are $120

you can buy a complete KCNC for that price


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe it is not good thread for this but


















And good news it is not that crazy expensive, £50 for the set, without the bolts.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

From where Chris?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

So, both pieces?


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

where is the carbon cradle from?


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

where is the carbon cradle from?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

There are two chaps in Poland making these things, one cradle only, another the whole set.

I’ve got the cradle only, have not tested it yet, but it is nicely done, looks promising and gives you 149-152g masterpiece seatpost :thumbsup:


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I managed to get gold yokes from pitwalk.eu in Germany. Google translate is my friend 

I installed them on my Thomson post along with some Ti bolts from eBay. The Ti bolts came with countersunk washers which - as with the original Thomson bolt's - are supposed to allow some pivot on the bolts. I expected to be able to line up the Yokes parallel with the saddle rails but unfortunately I cant get the front one straight. The bolts dont allow it. Even he original Thomson bolts wont allow the angle I need to get the front yoke parallel.

Any ideas? Is it ok to use it as-is?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

The situation is even worse with setback version that is why I gave up on kcnc yokes.
It looks like it is not possible to set them up properly
Will have these ones: (pics from polish light-bike)


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting, where is this Polish stuf coming from? Any website for these products?

Im going to try these as a possible soloution:



















The idea is to replace the titanium countersunk wahsers with alloy ones, combined with a alloy flat washer. Hopefully the softer material will crush slightly allowing the more angle on the front bolt.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Contact Mack: [email protected]
They are roundabout £11


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I just ordered the blue alloy flat washers (10mm x 0.9mm). Hopefully placing these between the Ti countersunk washers and the bolthead will allow more angle. The alloy should crush slightly and form a nice fit around the bolt head - with any luck.

EDIT: Those nice anodised countersunk washers have 13mm OD so probably wont fit right on the Thomson post. Shame really as they would look nice.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

FYI to you guys... I haven't weighed them - sorry, but the yokes and cradle from the Saso carbon seatpost are very nice. The cradle is carbon and the yokes are AL. And the post sells for $70 USD + shipping on eBay. I sold my Masterpiece before every trying the swap though....


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

The Mack's yokes (red ones above) 15g, post 31.6 118.7g, lover cradle 8.8g, ti bolts 25mm and 40mm plus washers 6.3g, the whole set 148.9g.
Fortunately my seatpost tube is high so will be able to trim the post, final weight should be below 140g


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Update...

The washers helped, but I still cant get the front Yoke perfectly straight. Its much better than before though. I think it will be fine to ride now.

Your thoughts people?

(PS: I can always carry the original upper plate and bolts just in case something happens on the trail)


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Is that a special of the Masterpiece post, or is something wrong with my eyes, but the pics from the polish version, and mikesnowdon post looks like the post is mounted with the backside to the front.
?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

True on that.. I have both at home.. definitley gonna check that out..
I run just straight yokes no washers and haven't had any issues over 2 seasons
(with the post or yokes)


----------



## jacob-evers (Mar 10, 2009)

1415chris said:


> The situation is even worse with setback version that is why I gave up on kcnc yokes.
> It looks like it is not possible to set them up properly
> Will have these ones: (pics from polish light-bike)


Which brand?


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

nikoli8 said:


> True on that.. I have both at home.. definitley gonna check that out..
> I run just straight yokes no washers and haven't had any issues over 2 seasons
> (with the post or yokes)


Lets have a look then Nikoli  pics are your friend, and mine :thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

checky said:


> Is that a special of the Masterpiece post, or is something wrong with my eyes, but the pics from the polish version, and mikesnowdon post looks like the post is mounted with the backside to the front.
> ?


I think it's a trick of the lighting. Looking at my Thompson Masterpiece, it seems symetrical front to rear.

Mike, if you can't get the bolt to line up at the correct angle, your only recourse might be to take a dremel and use a small bit to remove some material from the back of the hole at the bottom, and from the front of the hole at the top. I know it's not an ideal solution.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I have considered doing that. My only concern is that this area is under high stress and I wouldn't want to weaken it. 

Your right about the symmetry.

EDIT: also the underside of the hole where the bolt head sits isn't square to the shaft. It has a flat area thats angled slightly. I think this is the main cause of the problem actually.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

mikesnowdon said:


> I have considered doing that. My only concern is that this area is under high stress and I wouldn't want to weaken it.
> 
> Your right about the symmetry.
> 
> EDIT: also the underside of the hole where the bolt head sits isn't square to the shaft. It has a flat area thats angled slightly. I think this is the main cause of the problem actually.


Yeah, I don't blame you about not wanting to weaken the flange. But if that bolt isn't straight, the top clamp is trying to slide forward on the rail. This will apply a torque to the flange, which is something for which is wasn't designed.

BTW, you can check to see if it the flat "bolt seat" or the angle of the bolt hole that's the problem. Unscrew the bolt so that the bolt head is no longer making contact with the "bolt seat". Now see if you can slide the upper clamp into the correct position. If you can't, the problem is the angle of the bolt hole.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

I already tried this. Its not the bolt hole its the 'bolt seat' definitely. 

Another idea I had was to use the concave washers that come with V-brake blocks. I think the outer diameter would be a bit big though.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

mikesnowdon said:


> I already tried this. Its not the bolt hole its the 'bolt seat' definitely.


Ah, well that's good. Put your thick washer in a bench vise so that just a little bit of the top (where it makes contact with the bolt head) is sticking up. Then take a dremel to it, and put an angle on it. When you assemble it back together, put the thin side of the washer closest to the seatpost shaft.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## de1mos (Jul 21, 2009)

1415chris said:


> The situation is even worse with setback version that is why I gave up on kcnc yokes.
> It looks like it is not possible to set them up properly
> Will have these ones: (pics from polish light-bike)


I try it with setback version, Ti bolts for thomson from Torontocycles.


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

Rear yoke look more unparalel then front one. Check it pease.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

They're both slightly off from perfectly flat but I think the angle of the photo makes the rear one look worse. 

de1mos,

How did you get them so straight, did you modify the post in anyway?


----------



## de1mos (Jul 21, 2009)

My mistake. This photo does not show it correctly. Seatpostis in no way changed. I will make a new photo soon.

edit: i checked it again, I must sanded the rear edge of the front yoke.


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

mikesnowdon said:


> Update...
> 
> The washers helped, but I still cant get the front Yoke perfectly straight. Its much better than before though. I think it will be fine to ride now.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't carrying the other bolts 'just in case' actually be heavier than if you just used them?

just sayin'...


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

reformed roadie said:


> Wouldn't carrying the other bolts 'just in case' actually be heavier than if you just used them?
> 
> just sayin'...


Absolutely not. I tow my reliable 25 lb. bike behind my fragile 18 pound bike. I'm still _riding_ an 18 lb. bike so its a win/win.


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## lukaDH (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys
the polish shop mentioned there - Bikestacja.pl

avoid it at any cost.

I've been waiting 5weeks for my order even though it was listed as "in stock". Delivery to the same country they are paid extra money for courier - should have been with me next week.

The shop staff keep saying they're going to post it tomorrow and this just takes ages.
Requested refund - no answer,
requested fefund via paypal - no answer

just opened paypal claim against them

save yourselves the hassle and buy somewhere else.

Seriously.

Regards
Luka

------------ EDIT ---------------

received full refund yesterday but that was a very long painfull route. still I don't think I'll buy there again. for sure not parts like brakes, turbotrainers and anything I might need shop's assistance for (warranty in the future, etc).
these lads seem ok in a long term and in the end they'll do the good thing but I guess they have too much work to look after a single customer and you need to be prepared to wait, ask, beg.


----------

